# Finger Dislocation w/digital block code??



## Stvns589

Hi,
Does anyone know if 26775 is the correct code for a finger dislocation reduction with a digital block??  Where can I find documentation to support this?  
Thanks
Kelly in StL Mo.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe

If the patient is taken to the OR 26775 is appropriate. If your doc is doing the procedure in the office with providing his/her own block, 26770 is appropriate.  See the surgery guidelines on page 47 of CPT Professional.


----------



## Stvns589

*Thanks*

Thanks Lisa for your help.


----------

